# My top three performing Rollers



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

All three are 2007 cocks in my A kit which I will fly in the World Cup regional, hopefully the finals. 

www.rickmeerollers.com


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

whoa, nice birds. Not an expert in rollers but I'm loving the way that baldhead looks in that second picture. Great birds!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea I like that second picture too it has a stance like a winner---beautiful birds..thanks c.hert


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice birds!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What good looking birds! 

I wish you much luck in the regional! 

I will move this to performing breeds.

Thanks for sharing your top birds.


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Great looking birds Rick...Good luck with them. WC's coming up fast.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice looking birds  Thanks for sharing the pics, good luck at the World cup Regionals. I saw some vids on Utube of Roller World Cup, awesome  Peace.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

how much for a kid?


----------



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

Rick got first in the regionals. Good job, Rick, hope to catch ya at the end of the month when im out that way!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

The 2nd looks marvelous.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Shimman I am assuming the info I supplied worked out?


----------

